# Komischer Strich auf der HP, woher kommt er?



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Hi,

inzwischen hab ich das Grundgerüst meiner Homepage geschafft. Sogar n schickes Menu gefunden und eingebunden. Allerdings hab ich im linken Frame neben dem Stern einen Strich der sich bis zum Ende der Menutabelle zieht. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woher der kommt? Ich hab im Code nichts gefunden, was den Strich produzieren könnte...

In der format.css Datei die zum Menu gehört hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

Wenn ihr mal so lieb sein könntet euch das Ding anzuschauen? 

http://benzboy.homepage.t-online.de/

Liebe Grüße
BenzBoy


----------



## kle-ben (3. November 2004)

Hi!
Also ohne den code kann dir keiner weiterhelfen. 
Wäre zumindest ganz hilfreich wenn du sagst wie die Seite Aufgebaut ist.
Frames? Tabellen ? ...?
Dann kann dir auch jemand helfen.
Gruß Benny.


----------



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß man sich den Code über Rechtsklick und "Quelltext anzeigen" anschauen kann 

In der index.htm befindet sich ein IFrame. Darin wird die Seite inhalt.htm aufgerufen. Die ist wiederum in 3 Frames geteilt. Menu, Oben für Banner, Hauptframe.

Code vom Menu:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css" >
<script language="JavaScript">
button01= new Image();
button01.src = "images/button_e.jpg";
button02= new Image();
button02.src = "images/button_over_e.jpg";
</script>
<script>
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}
onload=BlurLinks;
</script>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css">
body {
background-color: #000000;
margin-top: 5px;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div align="center"><img src="gfx/sternklein.jpg" width="100" height="100"></div>
<br><br><br>
<table id="linksmenu" bgcolor="black" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="150" >
<tr>
<td width="150" >
<table width="150" id="linksmenu" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" >
<tr>
<td width="150" class="rubrik" bgcolor="#7C7C7C">:::&nbsp;Navigation</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Home</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;News</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Kontakt</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Impressum</a></td>
</tr><tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Mehr Links</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt"> &nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Mehr Links</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background= "gfx/button_e.jpg" width="150" ><a href="index.html" target="haupt">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;&nbsp;Mehr Links</a></td>
</table>
</table> 
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
 
Code von der format.css

```
/* schriftstil,scrolleiste,abstände */
body
{margin-top: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;margin-bottom: 0px; color: white ; font-family: verdana,arial; font-size: 10pt;scrollbar-arrow-color: white; scrollbar-base-color: #4D5762; border-right:solid 3px #3C414F;
scrollbar-highlight-color : #808080; scrollbar-shadow-color : black;}
 
table,tr,td
{margin-top: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px; color: white;font-family: verdana,arial; font-size: 10pt}
/* allgemeine links */
a:link{ color: silver; text-decoration:underline ;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;}
a:visited{color: silver;text-decoration:underline;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;}
a:active{ color:silver;text-decoration:underline;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt; }
a:hover{ background-color: white; color:#4D5762; text-decoration:underline and overline;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt; }
/* menue linke seite */
/*
td.menulinks{ text-decoration:none ;
font-family: verdana;
font-size:10pt;
background-image:url(gfx/button_e.jpg);
width:150px;}
*/
 
 
#linksmenu a {display: block;		 background-image:url(gfx/button_e.jpg); color: silver; text-decoration:none ;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;
padding-left: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-top: 2px;margin: 0px auto;width: 150px;
}
#linksmenu a:visited{ background-image:url(gfx/button_e.jpg);color: silver;text-decoration:none;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;
padding-left: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-top: 2px;margin: 0px auto;width: 150px; }
#linksmenu a:active{background-image:url(gfx/button_e.jpg); color:silver;text-decoration:none;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;
padding-left: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-top: 2px;margin: 0px auto; }
 
#linksmenu a:hover {background-color:#767676;
background-image:url(gfx/button_over_e.jpg); color: white; text-decoration:none ;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;
padding-left: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-top: 2px;margin: 0px auto;
}
/* ueberschrift rubrik menü */
td.rubrik	 {display: block;		 background-color:#7C7C7C; color:white ; text-decoration:none ;font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt;
padding-left: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-top: 2px;margin: 0px auto;width: 150px;
}
```
 
Wenn's hilft, bitte sehr *g*


----------



## kle-ben (3. November 2004)

Über rechtsklick gibts nur die einzelnen eingebetteten Seiten aber nich den index.
Ich schau mal ob ich was finde.


----------



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Die Index.htm bekommst du beim Internet Explorer über "Ansicht" --> "Quelltext". 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>BenzBoy</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
 background-color: #000000;
}
-->
</style>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
function snapIn(jumpSpaces,position) {
var msg = "Powered by: BenzBoy!" 
var out = ""
if (killScroll) {return false}
for (var i=0; i<position; i++)
{out += msg.charAt(i)}
for (i=1;i<jumpSpaces;i++)
{out += " "}
out += msg.charAt(position)
window.status = out
if (jumpSpaces <= 1) {
position++
if (msg.charAt(position) == ' ')
{position++ }
jumpSpaces = 100-position
} else if (jumpSpaces > 3)
{jumpSpaces *= .75}
else
{jumpSpaces--}
if (position != msg.length) {
var cmd = "snapIn(" + jumpSpaces + "," + position + ")";
scrollID = window.setTimeout(cmd,5);
} else {
scrolling = false
return false
}
return true
}
function snapSetup() {
if (scrolling)
if (!confirm('Re-initialize snapIn?'))
return false
killScroll = true
scrolling = true
var killID = window.setTimeout('killScroll=false',6)
scrollID = window.setTimeout('snapIn(100,0)',10)
return true
}
var scrollID = Object
var scrolling = false
var killScroll = false
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="snapSetup();">
<div align="center">
<iframe border="0" frameborder=0px scrolling="no" src="inhalt.htm" height="600" width="800"></iframe>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## kle-ben (3. November 2004)

Also man kann doch die index aufrufen man muss nur außerhalb des iframes klicken.
Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.
In deinem Menu hab ich auch nix gefunden und in der css auch nicht.
Ich geh davon aus das der Fehler irgenwo bei deinen Frames liegt, 
müßte inhalt.htm sein
wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab ? Kannst den auch noch mal posten?


----------



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl *g*


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
 background-color: #000000;
 background-image: url();
}
.Stil1 {color: #999999}
-->
</style></head>
<frameset rows="*" cols="160,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no">
  <frame name="menu" NORESIZE src="menu.htm">
  <frameset rows="150,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no">
	<frame name="oben" NORESIZE src="top.htm">
	<frame name="haupt" NORESIZE src="start.htm">
  </frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes><body>
<p align="center"><img src="gfx/mblogosw.jpg" width="540" height="405" align="center">
</p>
<p align="center" class="Stil1">Diese Seite ben&ouml;tigt Frames, sorry. </p>
</body></noframes>
</html>
```


----------



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Hier nochmal die komplette HP als Zip-Archiv. Ist vielleicht einfacher, sich das so anschauen zu können.


----------



## kle-ben (3. November 2004)

Also direkt fällt mir da nix auf.
Aber was überflüssig ist is das rows ="*" im 
ersten frameset und colls="*" im zweiten frameset.
Das geht auch ohne vielleicht verursacht das den Strich.
Aber sonst bin ich im mom auch überfragt.
Ach da fällt mir grad was auf.
Mach mal vom ersten framset den ersten colls wert größer
als 160, also 170 oder so.


----------



## BenzBoy (3. November 2004)

Hab das rows ="*" im ersten frameset und colls="*" im zweiten frameset rausgenommen und die 160 auf 170 pixel geändert. Hat aber nix geholfen.


----------



## kle-ben (3. November 2004)

Mein zweiter Vorschlag war auch nich ganz durchdacht. 
Leider kein plan im mom versuch höchstens mal feste 
Angaben für dein framset zu machen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. November 2004)

format.css hat gesagt.:
			
		

> body{.........border-right:solid 3px #3C414F;}


Done.....


----------



## saschaf (4. November 2004)

Jaja so einfach ists machmal. 

Noch ein kleiner Tip - in css-Dateien sind Zeilenumbrüche erlaubt. Eine vernünftig formatierte css-Datei macht das Fehlersuchen oft viel leichter.


----------



## BenzBoy (4. November 2004)

Perfekt, danke euch! Die format.css mußte ich von einer Vorlage übernehmen, damit das Menu richtig angezeigt wird. Der unübersichtliche Code stammt also nicht von mir *gg* Da ich vorher auch noch nie mit CSS gearbeitet habe, stand ich dumm da


----------

